# purple-K kre alkalyn



## pimprn (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone ever take this stuff? I know its creatine or derived from creatine or something? whats the difference or is there any difference? thanks guys.....


----------



## data210 (Oct 8, 2008)

kre alkalyn is pretty much junk

stick with a good creatine monohydrate like Optimum Nutrition's micronized creapure creatine powder


----------



## pimprn (Oct 8, 2008)

data210 said:


> kre alkalyn is pretty much junk
> 
> stick with a good creatine monohydrate like Optimum Nutrition's micronized creapure creatine powder



well i was thinking of superpump 250 and would you bother taking the purple k or just trash them? I also have this stuff called PVL Loader can you check that out and see if its worth my time either lol.....


----------



## data210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, Super Pump is fine.  The problem with it is the "proprietary blend" of ingredients.  You really have no idea how much of each ingredient is in it, or the quality of that ingredient.  It's possible to be paying 40 bucks for 25 days worth of caffeine and some crappy Creatine and Argenine.  It will provide you with a nice pump in the gym though, and some extra energy.  If you run it, try the blue raspberry flavor.  And don't take 3 scoops!  The nickname for this stuff is SuperDumps, so watch out for diarrhea haha.

Kre Alkalyn is just a gimmick.  It's supposed to last longer in water than Creatine Monohydrate, but there aren't any scientific tests (aside from the company that sells the product) that support these claims.  One of the selling points for Kre Alkalyn is that it doesn't cause water retention (bloating) associated with other Creatine products.  But heres where the BS alarm goes off.  Creatine is supposed to make you retain water, thats how it works.  The extra fluids help the healing process after a workout (muscle building) and also makes you look bigger.  It is not uncommon to gain 5 to 10 pounds with good creatine because it makes you retain so much water.

With the PVL, I don't know much about it, or what peoples reviews of it are.  Check a product search for it, but make sure it isn't reviews the company posted.  From the quick read I got on it, I wouldn't bother with that product either.  It's just another "Next best thing!!" with a spin off of Monohydrate.

Just remember.. Monohydrate has been around for a long time, tons of medical tests have been done on it, and LOTS of people have used it and still do.  It has been proven to work, and work well.  Why stray from a trusted classic?

Basically, most pre workout drinks are mainly stimulants, usually caffeine.  If you use pre workout drinks you will end up gaining a tolerance to whatever the stim is, and you'll end up moving onto stronger stims and eventually you'll feel like you can't lift without them (no good).  Plus their usually expensive.

If you want some energy before a workout, a nice muscle pump and Creatine, buy it all seperate!  Buy some stimulants, some powdered argenine, and some micronized Creapure Creatine Monohydrate like Optimum Nutrition's.  But if you are eating right you shouldn't need an energy boost to lift.

No matter what supplement you take, even steroids, you will not get good (if any) results if you aren't eating a proper diet.  Also remember, you can't gain mass without eating more than your maintenance caloric intake.  I'd work on a good diet (if you already haven't) before you start dabbling in supplements.

This is just my 2 cents, take from it what you will.  If anyone else can shed some light, or tell me I'm completely wrong thats fine


----------



## pimprn (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks man you basically hit it on the spot !


----------



## data210 (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome man, glad I could help!


----------

